# For Sale - Martell 240mm Gyuto w/pre-made wa handle



## Dave Martell (Jan 18, 2017)

Here's a stainless gyuto with a really nice pre-made wa handle from Knives and Stones

This knife has a reduced cost due to the use of a pre-made handle. I save in time/money and can then pass along this savings to my customers. :thumbsup:

*

The blade has my new "brushed satin" finish applied. This is the first knife to be made with this finish. **Note - this will be my new standard finish I'll put on all of my knives from this point forward. I worked a (very) long time to be able to do this correctly (to suit my tastes) and couldn't be more happy about it. Please let me know what you think though. 



Stats...

Model - Gyuto

Blade Length - 240mm

Finish - Brushed Satin

Steel - CPM-154 (powdered stainless steel)

Hardness - Rc 61-62 (with cryo)

Height (at heel) - 54mm

Handle - Wa (octagonal) made by Knives and Stones

Handle Materials - Ebony/Nickel Silver/Streaked Blond Buffalo Horn




_*Price - $500 *($125 OFF)

Shipping - Included in USA only / International - will split cost with buyer



Please contact through PM or email if interested in purchasing.

Thanks,
Dave
_


----------



## El Pescador (Jan 18, 2017)

oh...that's REALLY nice!


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jan 18, 2017)

Beauty dave!


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 18, 2017)

El Pescador said:


> oh...that's REALLY nice!





Mucho Bocho said:


> Beauty dave!




Thanks gents!


----------



## Matus (Jan 19, 2017)

Dave, that looks very elegant and the finish is great - I like the 'angled' lines - looks different to most 'belt finishes'.


----------



## daddy yo yo (Jan 19, 2017)

How very classy! :moonwalk:


----------



## pkjames (Jan 19, 2017)

I LOVE how the ferrule fits the machi perfectly :doublethumbsup:


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 19, 2017)

Matus said:


> Dave, that looks very elegant and the finish is great - I like the 'angled' lines - looks different to most 'belt finishes'.




One of the things that I've always liked is how the ura is finished on really nice single bevels and I've thought about doing this to a gyuto for years. The problem was in getting it to look like I could see in my head. I was finally able to get a couple of old busted (shop) gyutos to look nice so I figured I'd see what everyone else thinks of it and offer it on this knife. I'm going to work on it to refine it even more though, there's always room for improvements with anything but at least the base work is done for now. 





daddy yo yo said:


> How very classy! :moonwalk:



Thanks! 





pkjames said:


> I LOVE how the ferrule fits the machi perfectly :doublethumbsup:



Hi James, it's easy to make your handles fit good. Thanks for hooking me up with them.


----------



## guari (Jan 19, 2017)

Most pretty knife


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Jan 19, 2017)

The finish looks nice, kinda hard to see fully from the pics but I can catch it. This gyuto would go well with the suji in the other thread


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 20, 2017)

:trickydicky:


----------



## panda (Jan 21, 2017)

dave, your gyuto has sweet profile. but i think it would help if you included shots of spine (to show tapering and rounding) and close up choil.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 21, 2017)

panda said:


> dave, your gyuto has sweet profile. but i think it would help if you included shots of spine (to show tapering and rounding) and close up choil.




I know that everyone wants these shots but I can never seem to get them focused in to show any detail.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 23, 2017)

Still available!


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 25, 2017)

*SPF*


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 25, 2017)

*SOLD *


----------

